# Acorn Windfall



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Went to see my dad yesterday and he asked me if I wanted some acorns off his Burr Oaks, said of course since they were almost the size of ping pong balls.

I had no idea just how many he had. I didn't weigh them but I'm betting it was almost 80 or 90 pounds of em and the ones I shelled so far are bug and mold free.

I have too much going on right now to get them all shelled, leached, dried and ground all at once but will work on them a few at a time until they're done.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Davarm said:


> Went to see my dad yesterday and he asked me if I wanted some acorns off his Burr Oaks, said of course since they were almost the size of ping pong balls.
> 
> I had no idea just how many he had. I didn't weigh them but I'm betting it was almost 80 or 90 pounds of em and the ones I shelled so far are bug and mold free.
> 
> I have too much going on right now to get them all shelled, leached, dried and ground all at once but will work on them a few at a time until they're done.


I can smell the Acorn Ash Cakes from here.


----------



## offgridcooker (Mar 5, 2012)

Davarm said:


> Went to see my dad yesterday and he asked me if I wanted some acorns off his Burr Oaks, said of course since they were almost the size of ping pong balls.
> 
> I had no idea just how many he had. I didn't weigh them but I'm betting it was almost 80 or 90 pounds of em and the ones I shelled so far are bug and mold free.
> 
> I have too much going on right now to get them all shelled, leached, dried and ground all at once but will work on them a few at a time until they're done.


That is interesting, I am getting no acorns or hickory nuts this year here in NW Georgia USA. It is the worst crop I have ever seen! On my 5 acres of oak and hickory.
I plan to feed the local wildlife whole and cracked corn to get them through the winter.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

We had a late frost in the spring, I didn't expect any here either and that was why I was surprised to get the acorns.



camo2460 said:


> I can smell the Acorn Ash Cakes from here.


Ditto, just have to find the time to sit down and make the meal. These this year are really mild, not much leaching to do and they taste really good, I'm hoping to get a bout a 5 gallon bucket(maybe a little more) full of meal.


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

Nice score.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Here is a link to the way to process acorns.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f78/acorn-gathering-preparation-reciepes-17798/


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Davarm said:


> Went to see my dad yesterday and he asked me if I wanted some acorns off his Burr Oaks, said of course since they were almost the size of ping pong balls.
> 
> I had no idea just how many he had. I didn't weigh them but I'm betting it was almost 80 or 90 pounds of em and the ones I shelled so far are bug and mold free.
> 
> I have too much going on right now to get them all shelled, leached, dried and ground all at once but will work on them a few at a time until they're done.


I am green with envy! So glad you were able to get them!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Caribou said:


> Here is a link to the way to process acorns.
> 
> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f78/acorn-gathering-preparation-reciepes-17798/


I think I remember that post from when you originally made it, we do it basically the same except that we soak the meal in water while working it with our hands then dry/dehydrate it. When It's dry I run it through the flour mill to get it to the consistency I want then store it in canning jars.

I have the first batch drying now, tasted it and it sweet and nutty, gonna be a good this year.

I'm getting married at the end of the month and the wife to be was really amazed that you could make flour/meal out of acorns, gonna fix her some griddle cakes tomorrow and see how she likes them. I just wish I had some Mesquite meal to mix in with it, be a real treat then but that will have to wait until summer.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

Davarm said:


> I think I remember that post from when you originally made it, we do it basically the same except that we soak the meal in water while working it with our hands then dry/dehydrate it. When It's dry I run it through the flour mill to get it to the consistency I want then store it in canning jars.
> 
> I have the first batch drying now, tasted it and it sweet and nutty, gonna be a good this year.
> 
> I'm getting married at the end of the month and the wife to be was really amazed that you could make flour/meal out of acorns, gonna fix her some griddle cakes tomorrow and see how she likes them. I just wish I had some Mesquite meal to mix in with it, be a real treat then but that will have to wait until summer.


Congrats on the acorns and on getting married.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Davarm said:


> I think I remember that post from when you originally made it, we do it basically the same except that we soak the meal in water while working it with our hands then dry/dehydrate it. When It's dry I run it through the flour mill to get it to the consistency I want then store it in canning jars.
> 
> I have the first batch drying now, tasted it and it sweet and nutty, gonna be a good this year.
> 
> I'm getting married at the end of the month and the wife to be was really amazed that you could make flour/meal out of acorns, gonna fix her some griddle cakes tomorrow and see how she likes them. I just wish I had some Mesquite meal to mix in with it, be a real treat then but that will have to wait until summer.


Congratulations Dav on the up coming Marriage.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Aaaah Geeeze, They're sooo good!!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Congratulations!*

Congratulations, Davarm! My guess is that she is a prepper! If not, she will be soon!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank You and yea, around the 30th of the month she will be! The first time she came into the house she just looked around..... I waited and waited... she just said "Wow"! We've known each other for over 50 years so I wasn't too concerned anyway.

She's the cafeteria manager of a local high school so I'm pretty sure I'm going to get some input on what goes into the stores. lol


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I made pound cake out of the toasted acorn meal today.......... it was a bit crumbly but man.... it's GOOOOD.........

If you didn't know better you'd swear it was coffee cake


----------

